# Starting Vampire Counts - Need tactics help!!



## fatbag26 (Dec 22, 2011)

OK, so im starting VC's and i usually build armies in 500 pt blocks, so

The first blocks are going to mostly be zombies and skellies, but im unsure on whether i want a vampirre to lead them or a necromancer, and have no idea how to use either!

help please?!

thanks,
Fatbag


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Well personally I would take a vampire over a necro any day because with the "Current codex" they are far more customizable although more expensive. I would try to add some ghouls or dead wolfves to your list for some fast moving troops other wise their shooting is gonna kill your troops way before you can engage them.


----------



## fatbag26 (Dec 22, 2011)

Maybe i could add some black knights?

I heard theyre coming out in plastic soon?

Thanks for the reply,
Fatbag


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

No promblem if i am not mistaken their is a thread on vampire tactics already you see if you can find it.


----------



## fatbag26 (Dec 22, 2011)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

In the current army book you HAVE to take a vampire as the general. They are MUCH better than necromancers anyway.

Also, unless the new book makes zombies much better, don't take any. They really suck.

Speaking of the new book, wait a week and the tactics will practically all change anyway so there's little point in buying things which may no longer be effective any more next book.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, wait a week until the new book comes out. 

That said you can be safe buying some options now. Zombies currently are useful only for magical raising, never pay points for them. Skeletons are both bunker units for casters and large tarpit units- though crumble does negatively effect their ability to do this. Ghouls are for actual damage potential, a horde of them is nasty, and previously was the only viable (from a competitive standpoint) infantry build. 

In the new book skeletons have dropped in price, making taking big units very affordable, especially when you can raise more. Ghouls on the other hand, while still deadly, have increased in points, making them no longer the auto includes they once where. 

You will always need characters, whether vamps, necs or a mix is up to you. Generally vampires will fight better but necs are cheaper and master necromancers have come back as another lord level caster option. 

You should be safe buying any of the core units, they all have a use and you need core afterall.


----------

